

Subtle Patterns is back up  - carlsednaoui

Hey guys, not sure if I'm late to the party but I just noticed that SP is back up: http://subtlepatterns.com/<p>Referring to this thread: "SubtlePatterns.com has been hijacked" http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=4531819
======
carlsednaoui
Clickable Site: <http://subtlepatterns.com/>

Thread: <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=4531819>

~~~
acesubido
thanks for the heads up, i was wondering what happened the other day. didn't
see that thread

